# Replacing a flat roof: need to remove old?



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

You said yourself you mad multiple layers.Tear it off,save yourself a headache.Will it work?It can,but IMO is a hack job and more than likely against building regs in your area.Check with your local building authorities.I have gone over 1-layer,never multiple.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Most municipalities will not allow you to put more than 2 layers. In my area a building as you had described, it's not unusual to have 4 or 5 layers.

Furthermore if you have multiple layers and you have leaks, you will have moisture trapped between the layers. When it comes to flat roofing, you can put multiple layers but there is a point where it's ridiculious to put more layers. You're past that point.


Have you gotten more than 1 quote?


One other thing that irks the living crap out of me is when someone calls modified bitumen "rubber" Gah I hate that! It's not rubber, it's asphalt. Rubber is EPDM. Ok rant over.


If you want to learn more about your flat roofing options visit this page on mywebsite at: Low Slope Roofing Options If you want to learn more about how to properly select a cotnractor: Hire the Right Contractor


----------

